# Explosive Fondue?



## devora (Nov 8, 2006)

I’ve just purchased a new fondue set and the set did not come w/ instructions (the woman in the store could not help me, it was on _sale_, I went w/ the moment). My old fondue set used those Sterno cans. This one has the stainless steel container w/ adjustable holes for heat and some kind of mesh-looking thing inside of it. 

I’ve been _all over _the net to try to figure out the proper fuel for this. It seems to come down to the ‘gel’ or the ‘alcohol.’ How can I tell which one I need? Do all stainless containers that come w/ sets have that mesh inside? 

Help: I’m dying for some cheese fondue!


----------



## Michael in FtW (Nov 8, 2006)

1) If your set came in a box, it should have a brand name and probably a model number on it somewhere.

2) If not boxed - look on the bottom of the pot to see if there is a brand name or any other information that might identify it in some way.

Being SS doesn't give a clue as to which fuel to use ... neither does your description since I've seen some that were aluminum that sound something like what you are talking about that used "liquid" Sterno - same stuff that came in the can but thinner and sold in a bluk container so you could squeeze out the amount you needed.

If all else fails - forget the pretty SS fire pot and just use a can of Sterno about the same size.


----------



## FraidKnot (Nov 9, 2006)

devora said:
			
		

> I’ve just purchased a new fondue set and the set did not come w/ instructions (the woman in the store could not help me, it was on _sale_, I went w/ the moment). My old fondue set used those Sterno cans. This one has the stainless steel container w/ adjustable holes for heat and some kind of mesh-looking thing inside of it.
> 
> I’ve been _all over _the net to try to figure out the proper fuel for this. It seems to come down to the ‘gel’ or the ‘alcohol.’ How can I tell which one I need? Do all stainless containers that come w/ sets have that mesh inside?
> 
> Help: I’m dying for some cheese fondue!



The fondue pot I bought back around 1999 came with a liquid burner just as you describe.  It called for denatured alcohol.  I set it up on (thankfully) I guess you'd call it a glass cutting board, not that I ever intending to use it as a cutting board, it was just pretty.  The fuel spilled, the entire thing ignited.  (This belongs in another thread about kitchen faux paux!)  Baking soda put out the fire.

After that I bought cans of solid Sterno and never looked back.  Works just perfectly for a non-electric fondue pot and poses no threat.  Just set a can of Sterno solid fuel where that little metal thing with the holes in it sits.  Trust me, it works.

A co-worker found out I'd gotten a fondue pot at Bed Bath & Beyond just before the holidays in 1999 for $10 and sent me back to the store for one for her!  We had a number of fondue "pot lucks" at the office around Y2K.  One was with cheeses with bread and veggies for dipping.  Another was kaluha spiked chocolate fondue with strawberries, sliced bananas and pineapple chunks.

No way was I going to set the office on fire   Use the fuel that is safest and that means no liquid alcohol.  If solid Sterno fits where the burner sits, go for it.  My recommendation for safety and a fun fondue. 

Fraidy


----------



## Gretchen (Nov 9, 2006)

devora said:
			
		

> I’ve just purchased a new fondue set and the set did not come w/ instructions (the woman in the store could not help me, it was on _sale_, I went w/ the moment). My old fondue set used those Sterno cans. This one has the stainless steel container w/ adjustable holes for heat and some kind of mesh-looking thing inside of it.
> 
> I’ve been _all over _the net to try to figure out the proper fuel for this. It seems to come down to the ‘gel’ or the ‘alcohol.’ How can I tell which one I need? Do all stainless containers that come w/ sets have that mesh inside?
> 
> Help: I’m dying for some cheese fondue!


 
An alcohol burner will have a container with a rope-like wick in it to burn like a large candle.  If yours is wide, I would think it is for sterno. Is the adjustable holes like a sliding top, so that it can be open and closed?


----------



## devora (Nov 9, 2006)

*holes that open and close*

Can't find any numbers or model but after the alcohol story I think I may stick w/ Sterno. There's no 'wick' that sticks up but there seems to be a white mesh inside the container. The container has a one inch diameter hole in the middle circled by smaller holes that can be covered by moving a metal cover. I assume this is to adjust the heat. It also has a separate removable lid to put the fire out. 

Sterno gel sounds safer than the alcohol.  But I'll try the canned solid kind and if it fits maybe just forget the gizmo they included.

Thanx  for the  help!


----------



## Gretchen (Nov 9, 2006)

devora said:
			
		

> Can't find any numbers or model but after the alcohol story I think I may stick w/ Sterno. There's no 'wick' that sticks up but there seems to be a white mesh inside the container. The container has a one inch diameter hole in the middle circled by smaller holes that can be covered by moving a metal cover. I assume this is to adjust the heat. It also has a separate removable lid to put the fire out.
> 
> Sterno gel sounds safer than the alcohol. But I'll try the canned solid kind and if it fits maybe just forget the gizmo they included.
> 
> Thanx for the help!


 
That's for use with Sterno--not alcohol.


----------



## StirBlue (Dec 28, 2006)

*it was on sale, I went w/ the moment*

What's it look like?  Take it to a catering supply business and they will probably be able to help you.


----------



## Quadlex (Feb 25, 2007)

If the burner has a metal mesh over what looks like cotton wool, liquid fuel is what mine uses.

I just grab a bottle of metho (Metholated Spirits) and pour a 'slug' worth.  Ignite the burner in a safe location with a gas lighter, if the flame is too high, snuff it and pour some metho out.


----------

